# Schwinn Bicycles Sign



## Caddis (Nov 8, 2022)

Scwinn Bicycles sign.
50 X 16 inches 
As found. Has a crack with missing piece. Clock not working.
only one of lights working. Missing some of the metal border pieces.
Prefer local pick up, Will meet around South western PA, Pittsburgh area.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 10, 2022)

$125


----------



## Caddis (Nov 10, 2022)

ND


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 10, 2022)

$150


----------



## Caddis (Nov 11, 2022)

ND


----------



## johnny d (Nov 12, 2022)

175.00


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 12, 2022)

200


----------



## Tim s (Jan 5, 2023)

You should bring it to the Butler Pa bike swap, you might move it there. Tim


----------

